# look whos stealing the rodents



## Boney (Jul 23, 2009)

its not just cats you got to worry about . but yeh i got a hawk that lives at my joint these days .


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 23, 2009)

has he actually managed to steal any yet?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jul 23, 2009)

I would welcome him/her over a cat any day.


----------



## Vixen (Jul 23, 2009)

Lmao thats epic. The only animals to have ried to eat my lot was a Coastal and a stray dog.


----------



## Boney (Jul 23, 2009)

i love having this guy around . hes trys hard to pull them through the wire ive got 1/2 hour of video tape of him ,one day at it . dont think he has got one out yet but i did notice the mice looked a bit fluffed up. but ill throw him a mouse instead .... to be honest i dont want him to leave ..


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 23, 2009)

awwwww, you'll throw him a mouse....a live one....poor mousy !!! :-(


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 23, 2009)

Good stuff.We get kookas and tawnies here that are very well fed but never never hawks.Do you know what it is? Goshawk or Sparrowhawk?


----------



## Lewy (Jul 23, 2009)

Hahaha that's great I only ever get coastals or kookaburra's trying to get a free feed 

Lewy


----------



## Boney (Jul 23, 2009)

im not 100% sure what type of hawk it is but it sure looks great . im getting within 3 metres of it now . im throwing it dead mice cant be to nasty  butcher birds are another problem but they dont look as good as this fella .


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Jul 23, 2009)

he must be thinking, 'so near yet so far' :lol:

but your poor rodents will need counselling :cry: :lol:


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 23, 2009)

Jonny will be able to tell you what type it is.
I used to have Butcher birds have a go at my cages. Quite often I have mice without a tail or a face. Or sometimes missing a head.


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 23, 2009)

It would be worth the few rodents to have him hanging around .


----------



## Barno111 (Jul 23, 2009)

wouldnt you be worried about him bringing some parisites on him. E.g. mites or ticks?


----------



## Steman (Jul 23, 2009)

love the second picture. Its like a deer in headlights


----------



## Nagraj (Jul 23, 2009)

It's a Brown Goshawk.


----------



## cmclean (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like a Harrier.. Excellent to have this animal around!


----------



## Retic (Jul 23, 2009)

That's excellent, we have a Butcherbird that tries to steal ours. It looks like a Sparrowhawk.


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 23, 2009)

WOW  thats awsome andy...... all i get are sparrows and bloody miner birds eating the rodent food


----------



## tooninoz (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's a Brown Goshawk _A. fasciatus


_


----------



## jessb (Jul 23, 2009)

We get Australian Kestrels hunting around our place which are gorgeous. If you stand on the headland with a piece of meat on your palm and call to them, they wil circle lower and lower and take it off your hand without even touching your skin. They are awesome birds!


----------



## melgalea (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL wat a stunner. we get silly indian minor bird thingies and doves... they love the rat food that gets thrown onto the groound in the pergola. 
cheers
mel


----------



## Jonny (Jul 23, 2009)

Brown Goshawk judging by the thickness of the legs and prominant brow.


----------



## zulu (Jul 23, 2009)

*re look*

in Mt Druitt we get exotic raptors,i was watching a nature documentary in india and i saw similar,theres a tiger and a native chicken and theres an indian myhna in its habitat,i thought that strange because they all live around here,must of come over with boat people,beat that puny goshawk in a fight anyday my currymunchers.


----------



## bigi (Jul 23, 2009)

so coooooooooooool, me want one


----------



## tooninoz (Jul 23, 2009)

jessb said:


> We get Australian Kestrels hunting around our place which are gorgeous. If you stand on the headland with a piece of meat on your palm and call to them, they wil circle lower and lower and take it off your hand without even touching your skin. They are awesome birds!



Nankeens are my favourite raptor - watching them drop, fail, and hover...drop, fail, hover.....then snap.


----------



## Goodoo (Jul 23, 2009)

hobbo said:


> WOW  thats awsome andy...... all i get are sparrows and bloody miner birds eating the rodent food


 
Indian Miners and Sparrows would be good snake food. There are plenty of plans for miner traps on the internet and cheap to make. That way you could help the environment and native species by removing the indian miners while getting free snake food.

Here is a site with plans

Canberra Indian Myna Action Group Inc.


----------



## Slytherin (Jul 23, 2009)

I would say its probably a brown goshawk. We get a collared sparrowhawk coming around our place that looks for the sparrows. Its appearance very similar to your hawk, but is a little smaller and more 'petite' looking. Beautiful birds.


----------



## snakecharma (Jul 23, 2009)

wow thats awesome i would a backyard hawk :-D ya should call him Tony


----------



## stannysnake (Jul 23, 2009)

zulu said:


> in Mt Druitt we get exotic raptors,i was watching a nature documentary in india and i saw similar,theres a tiger and a native chicken and theres an indian myhna in its habitat,i thought that strange because they all live around here,must of come over with boat people,beat that puny goshawk in a fight anyday my currymunchers.



You've got tigers in Mt Druit?:?


----------



## Boney (Jul 23, 2009)

guys ,it is a great thing having this bird around . the first time i saw it i started off inside watching tv . then i heard this big bang i thought there was someone in the backyard . . so i grabed the baseball bat as fast as i could ran outside to find the bird . so i put the bat down and grabed the camera , so people wouldnt doubt me when i told them what i saw . like the time i saw a cat like creature the size of a great dane coming home from work one night.:lol:
but where i live i do see some good animals and im pretty close to the cbd we always got black cockys heaps of other birds . lacies . stuff like that ...


----------



## andyscott (Jul 24, 2009)

That is an awsome creature to have set up camp in your backyard.
I would keep it well fed, to keep it around.
Maybe one day it might find a mate and you will have a breeding pair hanging around.




Barno111 said:


> wouldnt you be worried about him bringing some parisites on him. E.g. mites or ticks?


 
I wouldnt be to worried about parisites, as Im sure all the culled rodents would be frozen before being fed off to his reptiles.


----------



## discomat (Jul 24, 2009)

I have 3 of those tawny frogmouths (I think thats what they are called) that camp in a palm tree all day everyday asleep at my place. they look awesome!


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 24, 2009)

discomat said:


> I have 3 of those tawny frogmouths (I think thats what they are called) that camp in a palm tree all day everyday asleep at my place. they look awesome!



my cousin looked after a baby and reckons they are very aggro, but yea they look sweet.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 24, 2009)

Brown Goshawk definitely (just referenced my bird book). aka "Chicken Hawk". Wasn't there a chicken hawk in the Foghorn Leghorn cartoons? He was puny & kept trying to drag Foghorn Leghorn away to be eaten or something. "I say I say, son, what are you trying to do there, boy?" haha


----------



## Slytherin (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok...now it looks like I got one like yours :|. 

No rats to eat here but its after the local doves and swooping the neighbour's chookhouse for trapped doves. This hawk is definately bigger than the sparrowhawk (I read that their territories often overlap), and a smart bugger, having learnt to corner spotted turtledoves in the neighbour's chookhouse and freaking out their chooks! :shock: No doubt your bird is a Brown Goshawk. I'm just worried about my little bantam hen now!! 
:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 31, 2009)

hey, thats one way to kill the rogents........ effortlessley............................. heart attacks!!!!! LOL

That is one gorgeous bird........... no wonder you want to keep him/her around! Good luck........... you have been honoured by the presence of a wild thing that chooses to stay close by you! All we have in our big gum out the back are five crows nests, and the reason I won't take our two md's outside!!!!


----------



## Boney (Jul 31, 2009)

since the bird that you guys have let me no is a goshawk has stuck around im thinking about calling my rodent set-up GOSHAWK RODENT PRODUCTIONS pretty catchy hey:lol:


----------

